# Asus P8Z77-V LK wie Onboard Grafik abschalten?



## Procontra (13. Januar 2013)

Hi

Kann man beim Asus P8Z77 v lk die Onboardgrafik abschalten ? Im Bios finde ich da nix.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2013)

Du findest nichts, da die Grafik ist "OnBoard" ist, sondern in der CPU integriert - nennt sich "iGPU" und ist auch im UEFI (BIOS gibts nicht mehr...) unter dem entsprechenden Eintrag zu finden.

Wenn du aber eine Grafikkarte einbauen willst musst du gar nichts umstellen - sobald du die Grafikkarte einsteckst wird die iGPU automatisch deaktiviert.


----------



## Procontra (13. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info , Hatte ja Probleme mit der erkennung der eingebauten Grafikkarte, sollte jetzt aber gehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2013)

_Kühlwalda sagt da: Automatic _Elektrik-Trick.
Es wird von alleine erkannt


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. Januar 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du findest nichts, da die Grafik ist "OnBoard" ist, sondern in der CPU integriert - nennt sich "iGPU" und ist auch im UEFI (BIOS gibts nicht mehr...) unter dem entsprechenden Eintrag zu finden.
> 
> Wenn du aber eine Grafikkarte einbauen willst musst du gar nichts umstellen - sobald du die Grafikkarte einsteckst wird die iGPU automatisch deaktiviert.


 
jein, denn beim Z77 sind beide on. Sonst würde das MVP ja nicht funktionieren.
Und einstellen kann man im UEFI schon ob die igpu oder die PCI-e Karte als Primär angesprochen wird.
Und im Handbuch steht es drinnen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

